# Muscle building sarnies



## chh (Feb 1, 2006)

Intrested to hear what muscle building sarnies you guys eat,im looking to improve my diet whilst in work and working in the forest means nowhere to prepare or heat food so its sarnies everyday 

and also how many makes up your daily protein intake?


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Sandwiches aren't the only cold food you can eat.You can eat chicken and rice cold for example.Also it's impossible for someone to tell you how many sandwiches make up your daily protein intake as you could have anything on them!


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

chicken, dbol and extra light mayo


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

Grilled chicken breast with peanut butter on wholemeal, BOOM


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Jam and peanut butter sandwich..


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

i keep it simple tuna &mayo


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

On a serious note I cook up some chicken breasts, cut them up and put them in a pot which also has a load of salad..

I also take a load of pittas, and fill them with the chicken breast and salad..


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Bacon mostly


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

So many other options than sandwiches!

any meat/fish and pasta or rice.

If a sandwich though then I'd go with grilled chicken, roasted peppers, rocket, mayo on Burgen linseen and soya bread.


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

chicken or tuna or steak or beef or egg


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Sausage, bacon, egg and mushroom.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I use tortilla wraps, you can pile loads more food into one of those fvckers and it doesn't spill out everywhere.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

subway


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

turkey and hard boiled egg with salad cream

tuna mayo and jalapeno peppers


----------



## Akira (Nov 1, 2011)




----------

